
The new Safari scrapes ads - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/06/08/theNewSafariScrapesAds.html
======
jedsmith
This was a really odd usage of the word "scrape," enough so that I was
confused until I clicked through. Was I the only one who immediately thought
"it uploads ads on the pages you look at to Apple? What for?"

